# Brantford - Sunday March 25th - the Brant Aquarium Society Auction



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Is anyone going?

after yesterdays Hamilton Auction I think I'm hooked. I plan to drive out to see what kind of deals I can pick up.

doors open at 8am and bidding starts at 10am.

Best Western Brant Park Inn is located at 19 Holiday Drive, Brantford, Ontario.

http://brantaquariumsociety.ca/


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am going to try and get there!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm going to head down to try and score some CPOs. MY friends Kim and Steve kept outbidding me yesterday on all the CPOs that came up.

I did score a nice blue dwarf cray yesterday.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be at the Brantford auction on Sunday. It is only about 20 minutes down the 403 from Burlington and you can see the Best Western from the highway. I'll be bringing lots of good fish as usual.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked up three of your Green Dragon Plecos on Saturday. Nice Fish. Not sure where the Green part comes from though. I put them in a heavily algaed 120g tank and they've cleaned atleast half the glass spotless!

Not sure yet if I'll make it to Brantford either but I'll try.

Lee


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Will be there


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna be there again!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

RevoBuda said:


> Gonna be there again!


Driving up from newmarket is hardcore!

I'm pretty sure I was sitting in front of you for the part of the Hamilton auction. I was the one that bought the huge driftwood for $40 bucks.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

@Jelly, thanks bud! I like going all in for things that I enjoy.

I think you were with your son right? We had a couple good laughs there. That peice of driftwood was gorgeous!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

RevoBuda said:


> That peice of driftwood was gorgeous!


Now if I could just get the damn thing to sink! I'm sure I'm going to have to soak it for a month.

I was with my buddy from 10-2 then came back with my son and daughter from 3-4.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I plan on being there, first show of the year.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Pre-weekend bump


Is this auction the same size as the hamilton one?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Auction are hard to predict but in general Brantfords auction is a little smaller and sometimes different things are in the auction. There is also a show and this is very interesting as you will see fish being shown in full splender, if you have not attended a show it is very informative. Hope to see you there I will have a London Aquarium Society t-shirt and a NAPA racing hat.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to figure out a way to be seen!

I will probably write "Jelly" in big black letters on the front and back of my bid card.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Jelly said:


> Pre-weekend bump
> 
> Is this auction the same size as the hamilton one?


In the past its been larger and smaller. Last year it was a decent size, probably similar to HDAS. The big auctions are KWAS (Oktoberfish) and the DRAS auction that happens near the end of April.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The Brantford auction is not that much smaller than Hamilton's. It may often work out to about the same considering that there is a show with cash prizes.

As a sell I find the prices are often a bit lower.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> The Brantford auction is not that much smaller than Hamilton's. It may often work out to about the same considering that there is a show with cash prizes.
> 
> As a sell I find the prices are often a bit lower.


Historically there have been more cichlids at the Brantford auction compared to Hamilton's. Aside from that they're usually pretty similar.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

More cichlids huh... I might have to find my way down there... not that I need more cichlid


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

This week went fast can't believe it is already tomorrow.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Pamelajo said:


> This week went fast can't believe it is already tomorrow.


Woot Woot!

I'm only bring $60 to save myself from....myself.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I still have to go to the bank before I head up in the morning. i don't need anything but I am sure I will find something.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

My gf and I were planning on heading over to check it out, and see our first auction, well of any sort! 

I was wondering if you can register as a buyer after the auction has begun, and also how long it tends to run?
I am not sure if well make it there by the 10am start, and was concerned that we wouldn't be able to bid (like the majority, not that we need anything else )

Graham.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

If it`s like the other auctions i`ve been to you can sign up through out the day.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Good deals and quality stuff today. Too bad gotta leave early when the baby began to fuss


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

This was my first auction, and had my gf and I had a great time. 

There were a lot of great deals and I managed to score four really nice Gold Angels for $10, three PB angels for $12, and an Ehiem 2213 for $32! Can't complain about that at all! 

I can't wait until the next one coming up, and will hopefully add some of my own stuff to be auctioned. Thank to the Brant Aquarium club for putting on a great auction. (beer)!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

My daughter and I had a great time. We were the ones sitting first row center.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I was there briefly, it was so hot and crowded I couldn't handle it long term, though I did see some decent deals. I stood in the hallway bid on one item and left, the venue was too uncomfortable for me to justify staying around much longer than half an hour.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Respect*

Love going to these auctions but can't stand the people trying to monoplozie stock. Be respectful to fellow members, don't bid for the sake of bidding. We all go to have some fun, get some hard to find items, talk about fish. If your there to liquidate your weeks pay, stay home.

Matt


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

jediwiggles said:


> Love going to these auctions but can't stand the people trying to monoplozie stock. Be respectful to fellow members, don't bid for the sake of bidding. We all go to have some fun, get some hard to find items, talk about fish. If your there to liquidate your weeks pay, stay home.
> 
> Matt


Nothing wrong with monopolizing stock. If I intend to breed a fish or keep a group I pick up as many as I can. Several years ago I picked up all of Charlie's Corydoras hastatus at 2 different auctions just to get a large enough group for a show tank. The only rule to really follow is don't pay more for an item than its worth to you.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Nothing wrong with monopolizing stock. If I intend to breed a fish or keep a group I pick up as many as I can. Several years ago I picked up all of Charlie's Corydoras hastatus at 2 different auctions just to get a large enough group for a show tank. The only rule to really follow is don't pay more for an item than its worth to you.


Do you still have any Hastatus?


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Darkside said:


> The only rule to really follow is don't pay more for an item than its worth to you.


Well said. Although i believe in spreading the love. Congratz to everyone that found what they needed.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I enjoy going to these auctions. I find that you have to set your price, if bidding exceeds that- drop out. Some people enjoy over paying for items, or they just want to put on a show. Whatever the methodology is, God bless... Not a problem I want or need.

I love seeing all the beautiful fish And there are some great deals.

Next auction is Durham and then Sarnia. I am hoping to attend them all. 

Cheers to all the supporters of this wonderful hobby we have. The intent, as I have said many times, is to enjoy, educate, support, and further the hobby.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Do you still have any Hastatus?


Nope, I sold them all when I moved.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't forget London on May 6th. Always a good auction.


----------

